# Orange Motif



## SonRisa (Mar 28, 2006)

Eyes: Beiging as base, samoa silk in crease with 224 brush, Motif on middle of eyelid with 236 brush, Orange on outer and inner lid/crease wtih 224 brush, Motif on Browbone and inner eye with 225 and 236 brush. Foolish Me blush underneath lower lashes. Stubborn Brown lining upper waterline and Bountiful Brown lining lower waterline. All Black Fibre Rich mascara on lashes, Strut on brows. NW20 Select Moisture Cover concealer under eyes

Cheeks: Refined Golden with 168 to contour, Summer Lily blushcreme on apples of cheeks with 192 brush, Tahitian Sand Beauty Powder over with 187 brush. Motif dusted lightly on top with 225 brush.

Lips: Ola Mango! lipglass and Tangerina tasti


----------



## Miss_Behave (Mar 28, 2006)

wow that's a great look, these colors are really flattering on you! And as much as I love you're bold, artistic and WOW looks, I really like seeing something softer like this on you once in a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and motif never looks like that one me, it's always more pink than yellow


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 28, 2006)

this is beautiful risa.. i love when u do soft colors like this


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 28, 2006)

so summery and bright!...I love these colors with your cute little freckles(which I am so jealous of btw)!...you make me want to get strut...your brows are always perfect!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 28, 2006)

I Love Orange On You Girlie!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Always Inspiring Me To Continuously Think Outside Of My Box!


----------



## versace (Mar 28, 2006)

im so jealous...i will never be able to loose my fotd virginity with you guys...you are so talented...


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 28, 2006)

Love the lips.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 28, 2006)

I love orange, and you've given me another combo! I just love this look Risa!!! Gorgeous as usual. Ah, to have those freckles...


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Mar 28, 2006)

oooh i really like this one!  very spicy


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 28, 2006)

Love it, oranges really suit you.


----------



## brandi (Mar 28, 2006)

i LOVE it! i always think how these colors would look together and its beautifullll now i must try this!!!


----------



## liltweekstar (Mar 28, 2006)

how lovely! you do makeup so nicely


----------



## simar (Mar 28, 2006)

another fantastic look! the orangey colours look great on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love ola mango lipglass!


----------



## Isis (Mar 28, 2006)

You've just inspired me to break out the oranges & yellows tomorrow! Very beautiful!


----------



## d_flawless (Mar 28, 2006)

ooh, that looks awesome


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 28, 2006)

girl, you rock this look


----------



## Wishie88 (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow!
thank you for posting this!
I have an idea for orange now.


----------



## hotti82 (Mar 28, 2006)

this is REALLY pretty. i can't wear orange well, but you look fantastic!! i have a request though; could you do a cat eye one day, I'd love to see that shape on you!!!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Mar 28, 2006)

Fabulous!!!  Is this a look you wore to work?


----------



## user4 (Mar 28, 2006)

i really like this... geez girl, is there anything that doesnt look good on you???


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 28, 2006)

everything you do is incredible


----------



## Brianne (Mar 28, 2006)

That's hot!  Love the eyes.


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Mar 28, 2006)

very beautiful i love some organe on ya. still waitin to get mines


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 28, 2006)

WOW you look awesome in orange! I'd love to see more orange looks for you.


----------



## MacLover (Mar 28, 2006)

I love it!  You look so pretty!


----------



## Monique_MAC (Mar 28, 2006)

beauty-ful!!!!!!!


----------



## Octavia (Mar 28, 2006)

Super pretty eyes!


----------



## delovely (Mar 29, 2006)

gorgeous!! and your lips look so so so pretty!


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotti82* 
_this is REALLY pretty. i can't wear orange well, but you look fantastic!! i have a request though; could you do a cat eye one day, I'd love to see that shape on you!!!_

 

What do you mean by cat eye? Winged out liner? My eyes are naturally shaped "cat like" . . . But do explain!


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prsfynestmami* 
_Fabulous!!!  Is this a look you wore to work?_

 
Nope! Had the day off. I couldn't wear Orange eyeshadow to work or the lips, or the cheeks come to think of it . . .


----------



## afterglow (Mar 29, 2006)

I think this is my favorite look of yours so far!  Looks amazing!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Nope! Had the day off. I couldn't wear Orange eyeshadow to work or the lips, or the cheeks come to think of it . . ._

 

Why aren't you allowed to wear Orange on your face to work @ MAC? Is this some kind of MAC policy?


----------



## shabdebaz (Mar 29, 2006)

Gorgeous.  That's awesome that you can wear a touch of colour to match your makeup to work.  My manager is pretty strict about the black thing, even on theme days.


----------



## shabdebaz (Mar 29, 2006)

Oops.  Didn't read all the postings.


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolmnbv* 
_Why aren't you allowed to wear Orange on your face to work @ MAC? Is this some kind of MAC policy?_

 
because we don't sell orange eyeshadow. I work at a counter not a store.


----------



## KJam (Mar 29, 2006)

very nice - love the oranges!


----------



## mariposaboriqua (Mar 29, 2006)

those colors make ur eyes pop. very pretty! looks like a sunset  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hehe


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Mar 29, 2006)

hey sonrisa, random question:

do you take pics of your facecharts? id love to see some. Those are so hard for me!!  im trying to get better at them to add to my portfolio...any tips?  blending wise


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Mar 29, 2006)

beautiful as always


----------



## tepi_telfast (Mar 29, 2006)

Stunning! Matches your top perfectly too


----------



## veilchen (Mar 29, 2006)

Another great look! Looks already so much like summer!


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 29, 2006)

wow, every time i see your posts i am more amazed by your talent and beauty!  i love your hat too, is that the kangol ventair?  i'm a hat person, too, have that one in three colors


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennylopez1010* 
_hey sonrisa, random question:

do you take pics of your facecharts? id love to see some. Those are so hard for me!!  im trying to get better at them to add to my portfolio...any tips?  blending wise_

 
I'm SOOOOOOO frustrated. I tried posting them 4 times and everytime specktra froze up on me.


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 
_wow, every time i see your posts i am more amazed by your talent and beauty!  i love your hat too, is that the kangol ventair?  i'm a hat person, too, have that one in three colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me too! lol I have black, white and baby pink. I want lime green, magenta and teal


----------



## Pale Moon (Mar 29, 2006)

Beautiful as always! I wish I cann pull orange off. I can wear orange blush, but not e/s.. it makes me look sick! eek!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Gorgeous!!! I love orange eyeshadow, and this is one of my favorite orange looks I've seen! You do such beautiful work.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 29, 2006)

pretty. like the lips


----------



## sublime (Mar 29, 2006)

Curse you! You make Motif look gooood. My nemesis! (Motif I mean, not you).


----------



## Bianca (Mar 29, 2006)

Gorgeous look!


----------



## alurabella (Mar 29, 2006)

That looks fabulous with your complexion! Exellent blending.


----------



## Neon_Couture (Mar 30, 2006)

Amazing like always! did u use the orange shadow or the pigment?


----------



## mellz (Mar 30, 2006)

love this look...you have gorgeous eyes


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 30, 2006)

I love this!  So beautiful and summery looking!


----------



## widerlet (Mar 30, 2006)

You remind me of someone from the older seasons of america's next top model but i cant remember who.


----------



## snickrs (Mar 30, 2006)

very orangey..hehe i love the look it looks great on u


----------



## SonRisa (May 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennylopez1010* 
_hey sonrisa, random question:

do you take pics of your facecharts? id love to see some. Those are so hard for me!!  im trying to get better at them to add to my portfolio...any tips?  blending wise_

 
Of course I take pictures of my facecharts! Here's a few. The rest are at work in the lookbook . . .





(mine is on the left, corporate on the right)











^Not done with that one . . .

Older (done in august for halloween website competition)















Honestly the only tip I can give you is to practice. Everyone has their own fav brushes to use so it's about what works for you. I prefer to use the 242, 252, 212, 266 and the 217 for eyes . . .


----------



## Luxurious (May 29, 2006)

pretty


----------



## Designergirl9 (May 29, 2006)

The orange looks so good on you!  Your skin is really beautiful!


----------



## delovely (May 29, 2006)

i love this look =) your lips look stunnnnning!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 29, 2006)

beautiful as always... and your facecharts are woah!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 30, 2006)

very very pretty


----------



## kaysd99 (May 30, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Riet (May 31, 2006)

Oh, orange is love on you


----------



## aligirl (Jun 1, 2006)

You are sizzlin'..Love the combo












 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_




















Eyes: Beiging as base, samoa silk in crease with 224 brush, Motif on middle of eyelid with 236 brush, Orange on outer and inner lid/crease wtih 224 brush, Motif on Browbone and inner eye with 225 and 236 brush. Foolish Me blush underneath lower lashes. Stubborn Brown lining upper waterline and Bountiful Brown lining lower waterline. All Black Fibre Rich mascara on lashes, Strut on brows. NW20 Select Moisture Cover concealer under eyes

Cheeks: Refined Golden with 168 to contour, Summer Lily blushcreme on apples of cheeks with 192 brush, Tahitian Sand Beauty Powder over with 187 brush. Motif dusted lightly on top with 225 brush.

Lips: Ola Mango! lipglass and Tangerina tasti_


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 1, 2006)

I love love love this. its so gorgeous!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  to bad that i cant do orange. i would look weird


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 17, 2006)

I love this look and your freckles!!!! The orange is VERY pretty! How long have you been working at Union Square? You look familiar...


----------

